# Flynn the Silken Windhound



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

The Many Adventures of Flynn the Deerpuppy

Flynn came home almost two months ago. He is my second dog but my first sighthound, first male, first breeder dog. He has been an absolute joy to own thus far. Everything I was hoping for and more. Flynn and Gypsy are very different in many ways, but they complement one another beautifully. Introducing him into the menagerie was much easier than I expected. Gypsy and the pup are best buddies, and the cats have resigned themselves to the new addition. 

There are a TON of photos coming, of vastly varying quality, haha. I'm going to try to post these in rough chronological order. 

First night home. Dogs met outside and went on a brief walk together. Flynn basically passed out on the rug as soon as we got inside. Gypsy was wondering if she broke him, I think. 


New Addition by grinningd0g, on Flickr


2016-07-25_04-21-38 by grinningd0g, on Flickr



Over the next week, he started opening up, interacting with Gypsy, showing more interest in toys and treats. We hung out in the yard, went on short car rides, played. I kept it low key at first. He spent a lot of time napping in crazy, twisty positions.


Nom Nom Keys! by grinningd0g, on Flickr


homesweethome2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Free Belly Rubs by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnandGypsy by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Touching by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Broke the Puppy by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Battery Low by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Heeeey by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Cutest by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Silken Snout by grinningd0g, on Flickr


2016-07-25_04-12-33 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


2016-07-27_02-58-11 by grinningd0g, on Flickr

After he settled in, we adjusted the focus to socialization. LOTS of trips to parks, dog friendly stores, hung out in front of businesses, etc. Still doing a lot of that. And it's going well!


2016-07-25_03-48-19 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnPark3 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnPark14 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnPark2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnPark12 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnPark9 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

FlynnPArk17 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnPark16 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnPark24 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnPark4moGyp by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnPark4mo5 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnPark4mo3 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnPark4mo7 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnPark4moGyp3 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnPark4mo4 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnPark4mo2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

He's a very good boy. Cooperates for brushing, bathing, ear cleaning, and is becoming less uneasy with nail trims. I'm trying to get him used to the dremel. He has black nails. D: Literally the only bad thing about this guy, haha.


Why you do this to me? by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnBath2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr

His one ear has a life of its own presently. I'm hoping it settles down after teething. It IS pretty cute, though!


FlynnNewCam by grinningd0g, on Flickr


newcamera 027 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypsyNewCamFlynn by grinningd0g, on Flickr

He has an adorably long snout which he uses to shove in cereal boxes, unsuspecting people's ears, and down loose shirts, ahaha. We're working on manners.


SmileOutside4mo by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnStair by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnChewGrass by grinningd0g, on Flickr


newlens 025 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


newlens 014 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

At first car rides he was a little unsure about car rides, but he's a pro in the car now. We're now working on jumping in and out without bribery. The last of the car pics was taken today.


phonepic3 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


2016-07-27_02-57-51 by grinningd0g, on Flickr

Well, he DID jump in on his own... 

Not quite right by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnStack by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnAlert by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Flynnface by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Clearcreekpark by grinningd0g, on Flickr

Okay, I think that's it with the pictures for today.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

oh my "what a cutie" !!!!!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Aaaaaaaahhhh. He is too cute. his little ear frizzies <3


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

OMG! What a darling puppy!! He's gorgeous! 

You just have to love those long, pocket picking, door opening, inquisitive noses.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS. Such a lucky puppy to have a home with you! Congrats again to your new addition. Updates all the time please.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

He is too freaking cute! I love his colors and I love his name! What a gorgeous breed. I'm liking them more and more.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

OMG the adorableness.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Gorgeous!!! Both of them.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh no! He is just so handsome.. I think Im inlove! That long snout, so cute!!


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

He is soooo handsome!


----------



## Moonstream (Apr 3, 2016)

Ugh, I thought I had kicked the little voice in my head saying "I want a Silken Windhound," but it's back, and its gotten louder. He is SO CUTE- such a pretty boy!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Moonstream said:


> Ugh, I thought I had kicked the little voice in my head saying "I want a Silken Windhound," but it's back, and its gotten louder. He is SO CUTE- such a pretty boy!


You and me both.

Right now, I'm trying to decide whether I'd rather have two sports dogs at once, or fly across the country to get a puppy. Right now, with my breed choices, it's kind of one or the other (or both). As a bonus, Ida loves whippets, so I feel like that would carry over to silkens....


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm way behind on pictures, aaaah! Will edit with a bunch.

Gonna post older pics first. 5 months old:


2016-09-24_08-12-48 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


2016-09-24_08-13-09 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnNP5mo14 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnNP5mo15 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnNP1 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnNP5mo16 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnNP5mo23 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnNP5mo24 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

He is so freaking cute!!!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaas!!!!!!
I love him


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

More coming. I've been struggling with home internet lately, which is why I've been bad about updating pics. It's hard to post lots of pictures from my phone.



2016-09-24_08-12-22 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


2016-09-27_03-51-32 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


2016-09-24_10-27-21 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


2016-09-27_05-05-56 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


2016-09-27_05-06-50 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnandGyp6mo3 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


flynnandGyp6mo by grinningd0g, on Flickr


FlynnandGyp6mo4 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Awwww! He has such a sweet expression. Can't wait for more photos. How is life with him and Gypsy?


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

My other posts have pics now. Will edit this one with recent pictures next.

Life with them is great, Canyx. I thought two dogs was going to be a huge challenge compared to one, but that's not been the case. They get along beautifully and play all the time. In fact, having Flynn has been great for Gypsy and in some ways has made things easier. They're very different dogs in terms of character but a nice complement to one another, which is EXACTLY as I was hoping. Flynn, even as a (now 7-month-old) pup is much lower maintenance than Gypsy.


2016-11-21_07-15-03 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


2016-11-21_07-14-47 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


2016-11-21_07-15-28 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


2016-11-21_07-16-01 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


2016-11-21_07-15-39 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


2016-11-21_07-16-13 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Flynn7moEMilo6 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Flynn7moEmilo2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Training session from about a month ago. Flynn has progressed quite a bit from this! All of the commands are faster and more enthusiastic, he's very confident with his rollover, and we're working on sit pretty. We also started agility fundamentals 3 weeks ago, so we've been doing all sorts of training exercises regarding that.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He is a gorgeous puppy!! I'm happy things are going well with Gypsy.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

NECK FLOOOOF!!! I am so glad that things are going GREAT for your family! Thanks so much for the update.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

How do you find he is to train compared with Gypsy?


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

He has a shorter attention span and is just generally more mellow (less internally motivated/intense) than Gypsy. I haven't found that hard to work around, though. I keep training sessions short, varied, and high energy. He's seems to really enjoy training now, and is starting to work for toys. He's been fun for me to train. He very bright, and picks things up quickly. Agility fundamentals are going very well.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## NorCalFMD (Dec 12, 2016)

This is a new breed to me, and I think I'm already in love. That floofy neck fur! The long nose and super perky ears, plus a super graceful body shape! Flynn is just beautiful, thanks for sharing such great photos. It reminds me I need to get some better images of my girl that aren't just crappy phone snapshots. 

Gypsy is a pretty gorgeous girl as well, I especially like the shots in your sig line.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the lovely comments, everyone!

I'm very glad to have introduced you to silkens, NorCalFMD! I've been a fan of the breed for years, and I'm so happy to finally own one. Flynn's wonderful.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Pictures and video from the past couple months coming. These days Flynn has been working hard growing some coat. 

7 months old. Please ignore the backwards slip lead on a bunch of these. Threw one on thinking it would be more subtle than his regular lead for pics, didn't notice it was wrong, and now the fact that it's backwards is all I can see. Oops.


Flynn7moclearck by grinningd0g, on Flickr


flynn7moclearck6 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Flynn7moclearck2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


flynn7moclearck7 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


nov27.2016flynngyp4 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


nov27.2016flynngyp6 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


nov27.2016flynn7mo2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


nov27.2016flynn7mo by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

8 months old. And training video.


Flynn8mo by grinningd0g, on Flickr


flynn8moclearck17 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


flynn8moclearck15 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


flynn8moclearck7 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


flynn8moclearck11 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


flynn8moclearck13 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I love the gangly, disheveled adolescent look on him! He's so huggable!

The video is cool. Poor Gypsy whining in the background, though. She wanted desperately to be part of the action. lol


----------

